# 6 month old *was* sleeping through the night...



## MerryMenagerie (Apr 20, 2016)

I originally posted this in a different forum...

We have a 6 month old who has only been with us for the past three months. She's formula fed (nutramigen). During the day, she has a fairly flexible feeding schedule...she takes a 6-8 oz. bottle approx every 3 hours. She can go longer in between if she's napping or distracted. She was not sleeping through the night, but recently I changed up her night time routine and feedings, and she would take her last bottle at 11 or 11:30 and sleep until 8 or 9. Last week she had a cold, so she wasn't eating as much, and wasn't sleeping well at night and the night waking started again. Now that she's well, I can't seem to get her back on the previous schedule. No matter what time I feed her the last bottle, she's waking consistently at 3:30 and 6:30. Last night she had 8 oz. at 11pm, and then another 6 oz. at 1 am, and then woke at 3:30 and 6:30. The 3:30 waking was brief, and she went back to sleep without a bottle...but the next waking is more difficult. I'd just like to stretch it an hour or two at the most. She sleeps in a sidecar crib. Any ideas?


----------



## ismewilde (Nov 6, 2015)

Perhaps she is having a growth spurt? 
Have you introduced solids yet? You may want to look at Baby led weaning- not to actually wean your baby, but to introduce solid foods.


----------



## MerryMenagerie (Apr 20, 2016)

We tried pears, and they made her constipated. I'm not sure she's really ready. She isn't sitting unassisted yet, and still has the tongue thrust.


----------



## ismewilde (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, that does make a difference - her sitting unassisted.


----------



## elliha (Jul 20, 2014)

The only thing you can be sure of with babies is that they can change fast. It is very common to have changes in the sleep pattern around this time so while it might be tough it is at least very normal and healthy.


----------



## lgalofre (Apr 29, 2016)

elliha said:


> The only thing you can be sure of with babies is that they can change fast. It is very common to have changes in the sleep pattern around this time so while it might be tough it is at least very normal and healthy.


I also think that the way how babies sleep change a lot during the first months . Certainly he will change again soon, hopefully to a better way.


----------

